# Remington 770 Rifle



## bryan_huber

in my oppinion you get what you pay for. its a cheap gun. i owned the 710 and i thought it was the biggest piece of ****. its worth the extra little bit of money to buy a 700. the scopes they send with them are cheap too. just dont expect sniper rifle accuracy and leupold optic quality.


----------



## stonejs1

What was wrong with the 710's? I might be buying one? Are they a good gun?


----------



## southdakbearfan

Do a search, they had many many issues, can't remember them all, but some of the parts were plastic or something of that nature. You know it wasn't good when remington canceled production of them that fast.


----------



## bryan_huber

my 710 when i bought it the bolt wouldnt stay in, accuracy wasnt that great on it either. ive heard when guys shot it the bolt came open. when i shot it the bolt handle came up just a little ways. enough for me to take it in.


----------



## NDTerminator

The Remington 710-770 were Remington's attempt to get a cut of the less costly market and compete with the cheaper stuff like the Savage 11-111.

I'm a guy who has had a lifelong love affair with the Reington 700, has a safe full of them, and consider it to be the best all around production rifle available. I'm embarassed for Remington for producing these cheap 710-770 junkers on the strength of the Remington 700 name/reputation...

Either save some more for a 700, Look around for a used Remington 700 ADL (can be had pretty reasonably) or if you have to have something right now/talked yourself into going cheap, get a Savage...


----------



## hogrider

i have a 770 in 300 win mag i consistently shoot moa or less with it the only complaint i have is the lack of accessories for it i would like to install a bipod muzzle brake and a new recoil pad


----------



## laxratnd

Dont buy the rem 770, They are not made well and are cheap. go with the model 700. A ton of aftermarket parts and very reliable. And i great action to build off of when you shoot the barrel out.


----------



## mike landrich

If you're looking for a good deal, go to gunbroker.com and buy a good used rifle.

examples

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =116658768

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =116909703

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =116522407


----------



## doc1971

hogrider....i too have a 770 with aftermarket scope..the bushnell is a POS, well, it doesnt bring out the gun so to speak. I can scope to nearly 1000m. The .300wm round (boat tail) is capable of ranges approaching 1250m (marine corp standard). the 770 actually has fewer parts than the 710 AND the 700, but yes, the 770 is a reworked 710. As comparison, a police interceptor is a reworked crownvic, hopefully there is enough intellect to understand what i am trying to say. In addition, if you dont shoot (newbie) and you get a 700, doesnt mean anything...in the right hands, as long as the rifle doesnt fail....its usually the shooter that makes a gun..the gun doesnt make the shooter. My 770 is spot on (laser bore sighted the scope). And it can be dragged through brush and areas a 700, due to close tolerances and many more parts, can not or should not go. Aftermarket is no issue either, i have a full Picatinny rail w/45degree offset adapter for low light vision, as well as a 20" bipod, for the individual that mentioned the bipod. My bolt is fine, trigger pressure fine, no complaints. For the dollar you will not get a flatter flight path of a projectile with what is really overkill on the down range velocity and energy. I think beginners should go with the 770, then later can move "up" , for much more money....I paid less than $400.00 brand new for a .300wm with bipod. By the way, if that 700 ever does have a problem...its gonna hurt the wallet.


----------



## SkyPirate

I agree,..the gun/weapon doesn't make the shooter ..the shooter makes the gun/weapon,..but..I did just purchase 2 770's ..a 300 WM and a 30-06
the 30-06 I just fired for the first time ..the 4th round left the sling hanging off the butt sling eyelet alone ..it broke the sling eyelet out on the fore grip,..I guess I will find out how responsive Remington is with the repairs, or,.. my choice is to get a real set of swivel's for the sling and mount them on the stock ,..removing the molded sling eyelets,
I called the KY office where the 770's are manufactured they refered me to their main office for support 1-800-243-9700

the (bore sighted scope ) bushnell 3x9x40 MOA at 100 yards were .000 with elevation but 4.00 to the left ..wind at time of shots, NW 10 mph at 30 degrees N to target,..and a 40 foot drop in elevation from shooting point to point of target..(which really shouldn't matter at only 100 yards)

But .I haven't given up on the 770's potential yet,In my opinion the good points are it's a light comfortable rifle,..with button rifling,.the bad points ,for me , the stock..they should have put real swivels on it instead of molding them into the stock



doc1971 said:


> hogrider....i too have a 770 with aftermarket scope..the bushnell is a POS, well, it doesnt bring out the gun so to speak. I can scope to nearly 1000m. The .300wm round (boat tail) is capable of ranges approaching 1250m (marine corp standard). the 770 actually has fewer parts than the 710 AND the 700, but yes, the 770 is a reworked 710. As comparison, a police interceptor is a reworked crownvic, hopefully there is enough intellect to understand what i am trying to say. In addition, if you dont shoot (newbie) and you get a 700, doesnt mean anything...in the right hands, as long as the rifle doesnt fail....its usually the shooter that makes a gun..the gun doesnt make the shooter. My 770 is spot on (laser bore sighted the scope). And it can be dragged through brush and areas a 700, due to close tolerances and many more parts, can not or should not go. Aftermarket is no issue either, i have a full Picatinny rail w/45degree offset adapter for low light vision, as well as a 20" bipod, for the individual that mentioned the bipod. My bolt is fine, trigger pressure fine, no complaints. For the dollar you will not get a flatter flight path of a projectile with what is really overkill on the down range velocity and energy. I think beginners should go with the 770, then later can move "up" , for much more money....I paid less than $400.00 brand new for a .300wm with bipod. By the way, if that 700 ever does have a problem...its gonna hurt the wallet.


----------



## KurtR

Where can a770 go a 700 cant? Tell that to the people who use the gun for work. save the extra cash and get a 700. I would like to see you shoot 1250 meters some time with that 770 that would be cool.


----------



## dagger443

i have a 770 chambered in .270, i like it but one wierd problem i have with it is that every time i go to shoot its off, and i need to sight it in. its the stock bushnell scope, so maybe its that. otherwise, i have gotten very good patterns past 100 yrds. i agree, there are practically no acces. for this rifle, but i put a bipod on it. after a few uses, it broke off the front sling mount. after that i took a steel sling screw to it, and ive had no problem since. i realize that its primarily a hunting rifle, but i would like it to have a higher capacity. if anyone finds any accessories, post it!


----------



## hogcaller

Since they are so cheap, get 2 of them...........that way you can [email protected]#t on one, and cover it up with the other! :rollin:


----------



## Piebald

The 770 is of course Remington's budget rifle. There are some things Remington did on the 770 in order to cut price but in my opinion you will still get a rifle that functions well in almost any hunting situation you will find yourself in.

Although the action differs from a 700, the barrel is well built and accurate. The stock is comfortable but not very durable.

I work on and shoot many guns every year and I don't have a problem with the 770 for the price. I would consider the Marlin and Mossberg bolt actions before purchasing a 770. They are even cheaper than a 770 with better stocks and actions. Good luck.


----------



## gunner221

My 770 shoots just fine. I would have liked a better scope but this one is adequate. Mine is .308 and I am thinking of getting one in .30-06. Some people scoff at the 770 but that happens a lot with new rifles. For the money this one does exactly what it is supposed to do. It's not a 700 and didn't have the 700 price. But a 700 will not be any more accurate than this one. It's a good inexpensive rifle and I will probably buy another one.


----------



## KurtR

tell us how good it is still shooting after about a 1000 rounds then you might have some thing going. they are cheap and will not last the test of time


----------



## Piebald

1000 rounds? I don't know anyone with a 700 that has shot 1000 rounds through it short of being competition shooters. I would dare to say that the average hunter shoots his/her rifle less than 10 times per year. One shot to insure the scope is still on and then off to the woods.


----------



## KurtR

and that is where a major problem is. wish there was a shooting test that had to be passed before the clowns that only shoot 10 times a year got to go out and shoot deer in the ***


----------



## Piebald

I completely agree. I sight in dozens of rifles per year for people for deer season. Last season alone I set up three rifles that were brand new and were not shot by it's owner until a deer was in front of it. It works out good for me because I get paid to shoot a lot of different guns. Gives me a chance to see what I like or don't like. It does get a little painful when I have a few magnums in the group.


----------



## pharmdshooter

lets get somethings straight...1) yes the shooter makes the rifle,mostly 2)snipers are highly trained and shoot the same rifle over and over 3)sniper's loads are custom, not off-shelf rounds. if a sniper uses a 165gr. .300wm, he ALWAYS uses that weight and is issued by the gov. 4) on this site there may be <1% of 1% of the people here could ever qualify as sniper and thats just the shooting (MOA) at range. i hear people talkin MOA, MOA...well, MOA is not some magical initial, a MOA is approx. 1.047 inches at 100m. So, if you shoot at 500m , your MOA accuracy(spread) is 5 times your 100m spread, unless of course you correct for distance, and that is your spread. Thats why we have elevation and windage adjustments, to keep our grouping close using the MOA method. Rifles DO NOT shoot in MOAs, marksmen do. My scope, because MOA is a function of distance and arc or circumference of a circle, in other words, curvature of the earth(its round) has 14 reticles that allow me to estimate range if i know height of target...assume 2 meters for a human target. Doing a little math with my scope i can tell you range....adjust elevation or windage...one click at 100m = .25inches...so, to correct for 1MOA at 100m i need 4 clicks at that range and the MOA adjustments change as distance increases. No rifle knows what an MOA is, the shooter does. You go and spend $1000 for a good 700 series and drag it thru rain and muck with its close tolerances. It will break or need extensive cleaning. In addition, the 700s that are true sniper rifles are heavy barrels and highly modified. I bought a 770 .300 WIN MAG with my low light 14 reticle, 1000m scope...laser bored zero, bi-pod, picatinny rail, all black polymer.{ I dont know how, but if it's cheap, it's made with the heaviest cheap parts i ever felt in a rifle, almost 3 times the weight of my M4 with lights and dual magazines.} Total cost around $450. at 250yards 0.5MOA grouping, including first cold bore shot(which was out farther than the other rounds). This MOA accuracy was expected since the bullet drop of this particular Hornady round(156gr. balistic tip boat-tail) is zero at 250yards...something many of you seem to forget. BALISTICS!! All snipers live balistics especially concerning the round they shoot...temp, humidity, barometric pressure, wind drift, bullet drop, even geographical location(bullet drop varies very slightly depending where you are relative to the equator). NO ONE here seems to mention these things. At 500m 1.5MOA is acheived consistantly with my 770. I do believe the 700 is proven because of its age..been around for a while. But it's not required to shoot long range accurately. One last thing...even though i do not have a heavy/bull barrel...i can put 24 rounds through it in 30 seconds..that first 3 in mag. and single load after...so the bolt action cant be too bad. Even at this rate of fire it still kept nearly 1.5MOA grouping at 250 yards. Excellent for a light barrel. The 770 is only as good as the shooter as is any other rifle. Thank you for your attention.
Master Sgt. Purifoy
Shooter for 25 years.


----------



## southdakbearfan

While the 770 will undoubtably do a lot, they are an economy line rifle.

Chuck Hawk summed it up best IMO with this quote about the current crop of "economy rifles".

"A person who has never owned a fine rifle is much more likely to be tolerant of an economy rifle's shortcomings than an experienced shooter and hunter. The relative newcomer simply has inadequate personal experience upon which to base an informed opinion."


----------



## hogcaller

So, you would rather shoot a 770 than a 700? Hell, I bet you could shoot 30 rounds in 30 seconds with a 700!  If you are such a decorated shooter then you should be able to determine quality in a firearm. If so, you would have noticed that the 700 action and all components were of higher quality than the 770. Why didn't you just spend a couple extra bucks and get the 700?

My opinion has not changed on the 770.........trotline weight!


----------



## hogcaller

southdakbearfan said:


> While the 770 will undoubtably do a lot, they are an economy line rifle.
> 
> Chuck Hawk summed it up best IMO with this quote about the current crop of "economy rifles".
> 
> "A person who has never owned a fine rifle is much more likely to be tolerant of an economy rifle's shortcomings than an experienced shooter and hunter. The relative newcomer simply has inadequate personal experience upon which to base an informed opinion."


 :beer: Well said!


----------



## KurtR

pharmdshooter said:


> lets get somethings straight...1) yes the shooter makes the rifle,mostly 2)snipers are highly trained and shoot the same rifle over and over 3)sniper's loads are custom, not off-shelf rounds. if a sniper uses a 165gr. .300wm, he ALWAYS uses that weight and is issued by the gov. 4) on this site there may be <1% of 1% of the people here could ever qualify as sniper and thats just the shooting (MOA) at range. i hear people talkin MOA, MOA...well, MOA is not some magical initial, a MOA is approx. 1.047 inches at 100m. So, if you shoot at 500m , your MOA accuracy(spread) is 5 times your 100m spread, unless of course you correct for distance, and that is your spread. Thats why we have elevation and windage adjustments, to keep our grouping close using the MOA method. Rifles DO NOT shoot in MOAs, marksmen do. My scope, because MOA is a function of distance and arc or circumference of a circle, in other words, curvature of the earth(its round) has 14 reticles that allow me to estimate range if i know height of target...assume 2 meters for a human target. Doing a little math with my scope i can tell you range....adjust elevation or windage...one click at 100m = .25inches...so, to correct for 1MOA at 100m i need 4 clicks at that range and the MOA adjustments change as distance increases. No rifle knows what an MOA is, the shooter does. You go and spend $1000 for a good 700 series and drag it thru rain and muck with its close tolerances. It will break or need extensive cleaning. In addition, the 700s that are true sniper rifles are heavy barrels and highly modified. I bought a 770 .300 WIN MAG with my low light 14 reticle, 1000m scope...laser bored zero, bi-pod, picatinny rail, all black polymer.{ I dont know how, but if it's cheap, it's made with the heaviest cheap parts i ever felt in a rifle, almost 3 times the weight of my M4 with lights and dual magazines.} Total cost around $450. at 250yards 0.5MOA grouping, including first cold bore shot(which was out farther than the other rounds). This MOA accuracy was expected since the bullet drop of this particular Hornady round(156gr. balistic tip boat-tail) is zero at 250yards...something many of you seem to forget. BALISTICS!! All snipers live balistics especially concerning the round they shoot...temp, humidity, barometric pressure, wind drift, bullet drop, even geographical location(bullet drop varies very slightly depending where you are relative to the equator). NO ONE here seems to mention these things. At 500m 1.5MOA is acheived consistantly with my 770. I do believe the 700 is proven because of its age..been around for a while. But it's not required to shoot long range accurately. One last thing...even though i do not have a heavy/bull barrel...i can put 24 rounds through it in 30 seconds..that first 3 in mag. and single load after...so the bolt action cant be too bad. Even at this rate of fire it still kept nearly 1.5MOA grouping at 250 yards. Excellent for a light barrel. The 770 is only as good as the shooter as is any other rifle. Thank you for your attention.
> Master Sgt. Purifoy
> Shooter for 25 years.


that is 1.25 seconds for each one of the shots. that is f in incredible that you can shoot the first three and then take the other 21 and not loose your line of sight and load each one aim and shoot all in 1.25 seconds i have to see the video of this amazing things that you speak off. Not doubting just want to see it so i can learn from it. Also if we are going to mention variables what about spin drift and the coreolas(sp) effect on the bullet. At 250 yards i would be they both have a big effect on them. If you think that a stock 700 has tight tollerances you have never had a custom gun that is the highly modified ones that you speak of they have much tighter tolerance than any stock gun does and they seem to function after being drug through the sh!t. And if you shoot a 1 moa group at 100 yards it does not just calculate out to 5 min a at 500 yards there is a little more than that. bullet drop does not matter how close you are to the equator it matters how high you are in elevation as the air is less dense at 7000 feet above sea level than it is at 3000' above sea level. the coreolas it what is effected from which side you are on the equator. If you can shoot like that there is alot of money for you to win in competion so if you are not entering and winning already you are missing out on some cash. As for the round you were shooting could you point out which caliber you found a 156 grain bullet for as i see the amax or the sst or the interbonds are offered in that grain of bullet the only thing i can figure out is that you have mixed the numbers and thought of the 165 but those are in the sst or the interbond. Try the 168 amax will work much better when you really want to stretch it out a bit as they dont start to key hole like the 168 smks. how much does that thing weigh if it is more than the m4 with all the gear on it has to be about 15 pounds with out a heavy bbl you must have alot of stuff on the super 770. Dont come on here and make claims that are so foolish that any one would take it seriously. here is some reading on the ballistics that you speak of. go to the top of the page on the second link to view the video

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... t=3&page=1

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost1668266


----------



## alleyyooper

I bought my 700 in 243 in 1973, it has well over 10000 rounds thru it mostly reloads. I bought my 700 in 308 in 1974 it also has well over 10000 round thru it and they were all reloads. I bought my 700 in 7mm08 1998 and find it lazy as it has only shot about 800 rounds of reloads. I bought my 700 in 300 winny mag in 1999, it was used so I can't say before me but I have only put about 500 rounds thru it. One thing I have adjusted all the factory triggers to 2.5 pounds, All the bolts are as slick as silk. 
Lots of custom gun builders use the 700 action haven't heard of one built with a 770 or 710 action.

 Al


----------



## KurtR

what you mean the 770 with its sloppy bolt so it can funtion in the crap is not a builders #1 choice :wink:


----------



## utahhunter1

My brother has a 770 and it has the worst action I have ever felt and averages two inch groups. It works for him because he shoots about 20 rounds a year. If you shoot more than that go with something else. Even then there are far better options for the price of a 770.


----------



## JonColson

I have had my remington 770 for a while now and think for the price its a good gun. At 200 yards i can shoot a nice group and if you wanting a good deer rifle i think it is well worth the money. It might be not be the top of the line but I would recomend it to anyone. I have always been a huge remington fan and I dont care what people think but remington would not put there name on something that was a peice of ****.


----------



## southdakbearfan

JonColson said:


> I have had my remington 770 for a while now and think for the price its a good gun. At 200 yards i can shoot a nice group and if you wanting a good deer rifle i think it is well worth the money. It might be not be the top of the line but I would recomend it to anyone. I have always been a huge remington fan and I dont care what people think but remington would not put there name on something that was a peice of &$#*.


It definately wouldn't be the first time they put their name behind junk. Almost every manufacturer has. The top of the list recently would be the Rem 887, 710 and yes, the 770. All junk.


----------



## alleyyooper

Let's also not for get the muzzle loader some one else made and they put their name on it. It was the genises of course, with the torch cam making it miserable to mount a scoupe on.

 Al


----------



## ehealing

For anyone with a 770 that can't group their shots for [email protected]*t, try chambering a round from the clip then without firing, remove it and check the tip. My 770 chambered in .270 was notching the bullet like crazy from it hitting the corner of the beginning of the barrel and my accuracy was ridiculous off. I thought it was the scope too. So far, sent to remington twice and it still does it. The notch is smaller but still yet, a notch in the tip of the bullet is going to cause untrue flight... I'm very unhappy with remington.


----------



## KurtR

You start with junk you end with junk. It is like dressing up a turd even in nice clothes it is still a turd


----------



## spentwings

To bad the 710 and 770 weren't a diamond in the rough like the 788.


----------



## NyHunt

I bought one of these in .300 Win mag. JUNK.
Long story short, first 5 shots, 5 different broken stock parts. After a nightmare of getting the stock replaced through Bass Pro, I talked with Remington directly and they discontinued making the stocks. I was also told I could NOT use a bipod with this gun. What?? What gun can't use a bipod? A CHEAP PIECE OF CRAP one.
Ended up getting a stock for, I think, a 700 series. Haven't fired it since getting the new stock, keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## dmartindell

Both my friend and I bought a 770 in 300 Win. Mag and another friend bought one in .308 last year. The scope mine came with was a piece of junk, very blurry. I put a Leupold 3x9 I had on my rifle but both my friends supplied scopes were useable. Rifle is a bit heavy, but the main issue is the bolt action. It is very sloppy and not smooth. Both .300 Mag rifles are the same; if you don't pull and then push the bolt exactly straight back and forth, it can bind and you might not get the next round to chamber. I have a Howa rifle in .308 and the action is smooth as butter. I have read that the bolt handle sometimes breaks, but we have not had that problem yet. Anyone know if Remington is doing any thing about the bolts on these guns? It doesn't shoot too badly, but I wouldn't call it a tack driver. Not bad for the money I guess. I'm going to shoot it a bit more after I try to float the barrel if possible. Wish I bought it in .270 as the .300 Mag. load is a monster to shoot.


----------



## KurtR

the old saying you get what you pay for applys here. I am a rem guy but embaressed by that piece of **** they put out


----------



## merrick106

Yall are quick to judge a gun that is for a lack of better words a virgin to the shooting world i currently posses the remington model 770 .308 and have personally found it to be a very reliable easy to clean and extremely durable gun. The point that the stock scope is not the best by any means but i would like to point out the "straight out of the box accuracy" is incredible my 770 has put out over 1000 rounds easy as i am a hunter and fur is my living. But not to go to crazy with talking here final verdict on the 770 good gun all around. and as far as having the resistance to alot of weather dirt snow i am extremely impressed i droped mine in a mud puddle retrieved it and withing ten min made a 350 yard shot on a coyote and gun did exactly what it was built to do


----------



## KurtR

what you running in the 770 .308 and isn't it pretty hard on fur?


----------



## Plainsman

> i can put 24 rounds through it in 30 seconds.


I like to hit them on the first shot. :rollin:

I don't know what caliber your shooting, but 24 rounds in 30 seconds means that rifle isn't going to be worth much in a short while. It's a good thing to shoot cheap rifles if that's the way you use them.

Your right that we don't talk much about coriolis or magnus affect here. I use Strelock most of the time because it's faster. However, I also downloaded Shooter on my Droid because it does have entry for latitude and azimuth. It's also more than shooting left or right at any given latitude. If you shoot to 1000 yards try this. Shoot three shots to your west, then turn and with no adjustment shoot three shots to your east. Your bullet if fast, but the earth does rotate at well lets see it's circumference is 25,000 miles so it has to make that turn in 24 hours which means more than 1000 mph. Since the earth is turning towards the east your target to the west rises, and your target to the east is dropping away. The circumference at the equator is larger than the circumference here in Jamestown at about 46 degrees so there is less affect here. I read an article by a physicist on Vancouver Island at 50 degrees and he estimated 3.4 inches affect from coriolis. I'm not going to buy the whole thing until it warms up and I can try for myself. It all makes sense though.

Sometimes people will talk about the north to south component of coriolis, sometimes they will talk about the east west component, but they don't always talk about both. So keep in mind that the latitude and the azimuth are both important.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDQeKAy ... re=related

http://www.meyersix.org/the_mysterious_ ... effect.htm


----------



## Obezamatt

Remington 770 Rifle is a great gun I have two. Made in USA. Better then benelli IMO. I have friends that shoot higher priced guns and its funny to listen to them complain when they don't work properly. With the money you save you can get decoys or shells.

________________________________________
monkey fist


----------



## KurtR

Obezamatt said:


> Remington 770 Rifle is a great gun I have two. Made in USA. Better then benelli IMO. I have friends that shoot higher priced guns and its funny to listen to them complain when they don't work properly. With the money you save you can get decoys or shells.


so your rifle is better than your buddies shot gun. Seems like a legit comparison. wtf


----------



## alleyyooper

To bad when a thread can go two years with out a replay it can't be locked.

 Al


----------



## Seph

I recently purchased a 770 .308 and was surprised by the quality of it. I own a 700 and bought the 770 as a gift, but due to circumstances, I ended up keeping it. It stacks up pretty well against the 700. Especially for only $269.00 new at Walmart. At 300 yds both were in a 3 in. grouping pattern dead center. At 500+ yds not performed at pretty much the same rate. I was very surprised, especially with all the bashing people love to give this gun. After about 100 RDS I believe I enjoy it as much as the 700. Only issues are the lack of aftermarket parts and the scope is a 5 outta 10. The claim that it is bore sighted and ready to go new in box was false, I had to adjust quite a bit at the start. Would also like a bigger magazine but it's a hunting rifle foremost, so that's not too big a deal. I would recommend it any day.


----------



## alleyyooper

Give me a link to a* Remington 770 shot gun*.
All I can come up with is a rifle in several different calibers.

 Al


----------



## michaeldalessio73

pharmdshooter said:


> lets get somethings straight...1) yes the shooter makes the rifle,mostly 2)snipers are highly trained and shoot the same rifle over and over 3)sniper's loads are custom, not off-shelf rounds. if a sniper uses a 165gr. .300wm, he ALWAYS uses that weight and is issued by the gov. 4) on this site there may be <1% of 1% of the people here could ever qualify as sniper and thats just the shooting (MOA) at range. i hear people talkin MOA, MOA...well, MOA is not some magical initial, a MOA is approx. 1.047 inches at 100m. So, if you shoot at 500m , your MOA accuracy(spread) is 5 times your 100m spread, unless of course you correct for distance, and that is your spread. Thats why we have elevation and windage adjustments, to keep our grouping close using the MOA method. Rifles DO NOT shoot in MOAs, marksmen do. My scope, because MOA is a function of distance and arc or circumference of a circle, in other words, curvature of the earth(its round) has 14 reticles that allow me to estimate range if i know height of target...assume 2 meters for a human target. Doing a little math with my scope i can tell you range....adjust elevation or windage...one click at 100m = .25inches...so, to correct for 1MOA at 100m i need 4 clicks at that range and the MOA adjustments change as distance increases. No rifle knows what an MOA is, the shooter does. You go and spend $1000 for a good 700 series and drag it thru rain and muck with its close tolerances. It will break or need extensive cleaning. In addition, the 700s that are true sniper rifles are heavy barrels and highly modified. I bought a 770 .300 WIN MAG with my low light 14 reticle, 1000m scope...laser bored zero, bi-pod, picatinny rail, all black polymer.{ I dont know how, but if it's cheap, it's made with the heaviest cheap parts i ever felt in a rifle, almost 3 times the weight of my M4 with lights and dual magazines.} Total cost around $450. at 250yards 0.5MOA grouping, including first cold bore shot(which was out farther than the other rounds). This MOA accuracy was expected since the bullet drop of this particular Hornady round(156gr. balistic tip boat-tail) is zero at 250yards...something many of you seem to forget. BALISTICS!! All snipers live balistics especially concerning the round they shoot...temp, humidity, barometric pressure, wind drift, bullet drop, even geographical location(bullet drop varies very slightly depending where you are relative to the equator). NO ONE here seems to mention these things. At 500m 1.5MOA is acheived consistantly with my 770. I do believe the 700 is proven because of its age..been around for a while. But it's not required to shoot long range accurately. One last thing...even though i do not have a heavy/bull barrel...i can put 24 rounds through it in 30 seconds..that first 3 in mag. and single load after...so the bolt action cant be too bad. Even at this rate of fire it still kept nearly 1.5MOA grouping at 250 yards. Excellent for a light barrel. The 770 is only as good as the shooter as is any other rifle. Thank you for your attention.
> Master Sgt. Purifoy
> Shooter for 25 years.


----------



## michaeldalessio73

The Sargent is correct. The 770 long action is a well shooting rifle and will provide what "the shooter" puts into it . If you can shoot then you will have no problem with this rifle. End of story.


----------

